# Bush administration?



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Just curious how y'all feel about ol' Bush and his cronies these daze. Seems to me, that with all the news recently(American death toll in Iraq reaching 2000, CIA leak, Delaney, Harriet Meires, etc.) these guys are defintiely losing their popularity. Why do these kind of people get to run our country??


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

This country definetly has it's problems, but look at reality: when has this country ever been problem free and without disputes and conflicts?

In the late 1920's this thing called the stock market crashed and millions of people lost their jobs, money and homes. People would stay out in the bitter cold all day in a long line to get a bowl of soup so they wouldn't get hungry.

In the 1940's we had this thing called world war II where we lost 250,000 young men to the germans and japanese.

In the 1950's everyone was paranoid of communism, segregation was highly prevalent. Black people were being lynched on the side of the road, and they couldn't even go into a diner and get a sandwich. We lost a few more men to another war over in the pacific.

In the 1960's we almost got into knee deep shit with the russians and cubans. Luckily we escaped that one, but the paranoia aspect was always there. I'm sure there are some of you who remember having to perform those "duck under your school desk" drills. And oh yeah, there was thing called Vietnam where 60,000 young men on the American side were slaughtered needlessly for no cause at all.

In th 1970's Nixon was as crooked as a pair of Kentucky teeth. There was a gas crisis. I believe the economy was struggling.

So now here we are in the 00's and we have a healthcare crisis and a war that everyone is questioning, and we will all start complaining and yes, Bush will be the scapegoat. I am not saying there is ever an excuse for things that do not result in good, but looking at history in this country alone, do you expect it all to be peaches and cream, landddd offf the free? Heck, I just mentioned a small portion of the problems this country has endured over the last 90 years. I didn't even go into what went on before then.

If you want to strive for perfection and a hassile free environment then you need to move out onto a remote island and live with the native tribes.

Also...I would prefer this place over nazi germany, cambodia, rwanda, wouldn't you?


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Well said Pure, well said.Bravo!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> If you want to strive for perfection and a hassile free environment then you need to move out onto a remote island and live with the native tribes.


You think? I've tried it and all I got out of it was a dinner plate inserted my bottom lip and a hankering for women with necks the length of a giraffe.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

I hear ya Martin. I got kicked off the island because everyone screamed and trembled when they saw my bare body, only covered by a twig and some leaves down under. I think I caused the whole tribe to go into shock. Also, they wouldn't allow X Box on the island. That in itself was enough to cause me to realize that the island life wasn't for me.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Pure Narcotic said:


> So now here we are in the 00's and we have a healthcare crisis and a war that everyone is questioning, and we will all start complaining and yes, Bush will be the scapegoat. I am not saying there is ever an excuse for things that do not result in good, but looking at history in this country alone, do you expect it all to be peaches and cream, landddd offf the free? Heck, I just mentioned a small portion of the problems this country has endured over the last 90 years. I didn't even go into what went on before then.


I'd still prefer to be dealing with whatever troubles Al Gore and John Kerry would have gotten us into. And for the neocon's out there, at least you wouldn't have had to see Michael Moore as often.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

> I'd still prefer to be dealing with whatever troubles Al Gore and John Kerry would have gotten us into. And for the neocon's out there, at least you wouldn't have had to see Michael Moore as often.


Yeah, I have a feeling that my depression, anxiety and feelings of overall despair would likely be lessened, if not gone completely if those two were running the country.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Pure Narcotic said:


> > I'd still prefer to be dealing with whatever troubles Al Gore and John Kerry would have gotten us into. And for the neocon's out there, at least you wouldn't have had to see Michael Moore as often.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have a feeling that my depression, anxiety and feelings of overall despair would likely be lessened, if not gone completely if those two were running the country.


Great, now I'm totally stumped for a witty comeback. :evil:

I love the bit about Andrew Jackson's parrot!


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

> Bush will be the scapegoat.


I agree with eveything you said except those 5 words...kind of like Joe Wilson is having a problem with Bush's State of the Union address and those 13 words.

Scapegoat? He will be remembered for what he was responsible for.

I can only hope to see him walk toward a chopper like Nixson did, turn, wave, and get the heck out of Washington.

And take his cronies with him and don't let the door hit 'em in the ass on their way out.

Sorry, I just really can't stand him.

The "my country, love it or leave it" concept is such a poor excuse for a concept. Why can't we love it, stay in it and strive to make it the best it can be? Why do we have to lay down and accept it just because the man was voted in? I love my country. I just don't care for the current administration.

Hey Pure Narcotic, when I get a craving to go somewhere like the places you mentioned...I just head out to the backwoods of Arkansas. That pretty much meets my needs. lol.

Anyway, just giving D.Joe my take on things at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

> The "my country, love it or leave it" concept is such a poor excuse for a concept.


That's not what I was getting at. I am just saying that no matter what administration is in office, nothing will be perfect and there will always be problems in this country and every other country. Yes, what this administration is doing is hardly favorable. But what about the LBJ administration getting us into vietnam and sending thousands of young men to their death. I've heard countless complaints about Reagan's ignorance, incompetence and poor policies. Nixon was an obvious crook. Jimmy Carter obviously couldn't get the job done, or otherwise he would'e been elected to a 2nd term.

Wars? There have been six of them in the past 90 years. World War I and II; The Korean war; Vietnam; Desert Storm and now the new war in Iraq. As long as there are politics, there will be war. I am not in favor of war, but it's almost safe to say that with all of the political bullshit these days, it's unavoidable.

Read the history books of every country, including ours, and tell me of a time when there was no conflict or dispute. That is what I am getting at. I am not saying leave this country because you don't find the administration favorable. I am telling people to look at reality.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

All the above is true and I do agree, you're right. But don't you think some wars were for better reasons? Or does that depend on the historian who has wriiten the book about it? But really, PureNarcotic, I would like to know what you think about that question. It seems like this is something you have studied and I would be interested in your thoughts.

And hey, can I just watch CNN instead of reading all those books? That's a lot of books. :shock:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I think everyone tends to ridicule/lampoon/hate the politicians/pop-stars, or anyone famous of their own time, and look back on ones in the past and forgive their sins. But.....really...George W? The man isn't just incompetent, he's an idiot. A moron. It's obvious to even my six year old nephew, who does a monkey impression whenever he sees him on TV.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

It's all a whacked-out conspiracy.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Martin, I agree with your post entirely. We speak the same language again. I am all a flutter. :wink:

LC, do you guess his daddy had to pay to get him in that club or did they have to count chards for that one, too? :?

Oh, and is that the Plutonian language you are using for your signature?


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Terry,

I agree with you 100%. Justifing bushs' actions by saying "this is just the way things are", is just horeshit. Why even bring up past administrations? We are not living in the past. Cant we strive to make things better? This is only my opinion, but I believe the other wars(with exception of vietnam) were absolutely justified. We were pulled into them. Bush instigated this cluster-fuck. I know people will argue this but this war?? wasnt necessary. Bush is a mentally-challenged crook and should not be the leader of our country. Everything hes touched in his life he's fucked up and now hes taking down our country. I just feel sorry for the poor asshole that has to try to clean this mess up.

Joe


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

littlecrocodile said:


> It's all a whacked-out conspiracy.


skull and bones!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

> All the above is true and I do agree, you're right. But don't you think some wars were for better reasons? Or does that depend on the historian who has wriiten the book about it? But really, PureNarcotic, I would like to know what you think about that question. It seems like this is something you have studied and I would be interested in your thoughts.


Joe, as much as I want this country to get it's shit together, the only reason I bring up the past is that I see that after some 225 years of not getting our shit together completely, I don't really ever seeing it happening. Maybe I am just a pessimist, who knows. And I don't really see a problem with the "thats the way things are" view, really. If any of you who is bitching or moaning had the power to change it, you would. But the reality is that you don't. And so where is the griping going to get any American? Just go on with your life, enjoy your life, and accept the things you cannot change any never will be able to change unless you get into Washington yourself and become a politican who has that power to bring forth change.

Terri, I couldn't agree with you anymore. I don't condone any war with the exception of world war II. I just realize that war is always going to be there, that's all...

I don't know about this war, I really don't. When it first started, I was probably in complete favor of it because Saddam Hussein is a shit faced tyrant who kills mercilessly and without cause. I probably would've thought that it would've been for the better Iraqi people and that we would've been doing them a favor. But yeah, it just seems that they will kill each other no matter who is in power. Killing is sport over there; it always has been. Sure glad I never joined the marines.

::sigh:: I guess I am part of the moaning and groaning crowd now. I think i'll join you in the backwoods of Arkansas, Terri, for an escape.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i know political debates can be loads of fun. its easy to talk how much you know about the ins and out and rights and lefts of politics. especially when there is a war involved debates become so complex and its hard see truth in all of it. its so easy to spin a big yarn when you have no fricken clue what it feels like being smack in the middle of a war. first hand experience will teach you how completely UNcomplicated war is. its really amazing, one minuite you can think you know everything about whats really going on, you think you have it all figured out and BLAMN!!! your legs get blown off by a roadside bomb. suddenly, all that bullsh!t dissapears. and all that is left in you is a terror no amount of political spin can bullsh!t away.


----------

